# Things to consider before leaving...



## Ismile (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello all,
I've been going through a rough separation in which I am constantly questioning myself. My story is in this section if you are interested but mostly I just wanted to share something.

I found this little tid bit on my internet today. It was a kick in the butt for me because I my self esteem is zero which leads me to question every thought/feeling/emotion I am having right now (this is a result of my husband's abuse... GET OUT SAFELY if you are being abused)

Questions to Ask Yourself
•	Are you having dreams that you spouse is dead?
•	Do you feel as if you have nothing left to give to your 
marriage?
•	Has all the forgiveness, hope and patience in your heart 
run out?
•	Do you feel indifference towards your spouse?

If you've said yes to those questions,you may be at the point of no return in your marital relationship. Feeling indifference is a strong sign that your marriage is over.



PLEASE if anyone agrees, or DISAGREES with these, feel free to respond. I welcome anything that tells me my marriage is not doomed... I am sure others feel the same way 



_"That'll be a dispute to the end of time, Mr. Brown: whether it's better to do the right thing for the wrong reason or the wrong thing for the right reason." _


----------

